# Tippecanoe County... big yelas i got the fever



## shrumster86 (May 5, 2013)

first time out in the woods this year. went to my gray spot 8 monster yellows didnt expect it 27 been hunting all my life all i found time to hit ur big spots south hillside all around one elm americus indiana.. also new to the page check my picks n good pickin


----------



## shrumster86 (May 5, 2013)

<a href="">


----------



## klown1974 (Apr 26, 2014)

Found over 100 small yellows in Montgomery county this week!


----------



## thewalkingstick (Apr 23, 2013)

Congrats guys on ur finds. I can finally get out again tomorrow. Shrumster it ain't easy uploading photos, people that Facebook and all that can prob help ya


----------



## shrumster86 (May 5, 2013)

yeah the walking stick im hunting several of my dads honey holes all over Tippecanoe ,fountain counties still nothing no blacks no grays I really honestly don't think they have started in our area ... no expert but they haven't or id have found some I believe with the way the foliage is growing its gonna be a killer yeller season ....Btw my pics are on my fb and on this page under photos monster yellows it was kinda a year like this ..you done any good brother? let me know if so what counties and good luck my fellow shrooner!!!


----------

